# Vics Red Concours advice



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi,
Just taken the plunge and bought a pot,couldnt see many reviews on here.But ive heard its good,can it be layered easy and whats the finish likke on metallic blue

Thankyou


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Is very easy to apply and got ok durability after a few layers which seemed to help over just the one. Gives a nice deep glow, but yellow collectors worked better for metallic


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

could i layer the collectors over the red?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Provided they're not solvent based, I'm sure you can later most waxes, whether there'll be any real gain is another question you'll only answer by trying it


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> could i layer the collectors over the red?


Just layer the red mate given you've just got it, try 3 or more layers and see what you think. There's info on Vics own website about the different formulations of their different waxes, plus there are a number of threads on here about Concours and Collectors (including comparisons and differences between them).


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

If the paint finish and prep is good Vics Red will compliment it beautifully, get 2/3 layers on and enjoy its a great wax at its price point


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

thanks msb,ive being using pinnacle lquid sov at the moment which i love,will yhis be better or shame sort of shine,and is it ok for the vics to go over blackfire wet fiamond

cheers


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Not sure where the 'ok durability' comment is derived from?? Can only be user error, but hey ho. I've used VR for years and when the correct prep procedure is carried out it has outstanding durability and superb water behaviour. 2 coats direct to clean paint we're talking 5-6 months throughout any season. Excellent wax and worth It's weight in gold.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Many thanks what does the wax compare too in looks eg pinnacle sov paste wax


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

ads- now that you have concours you need to add collectors  lovely jars of wax they look expensive.

From my limited exp of concours it gives a deep finish - a good all rounder. Collectors on my car gives less depth but super wet finish. Maybe wetter than Pinnacle Souveran, also great flake pop and clarity. Collectors would be a worthy compliment to your collection alongside concours.

btw -I just bought Victoria Mayhem wax from detailed clean with the 15% deal they have for January.

Heres a quick pic of my car I took photo last year of collectors. You asked abiut comparison of vic wax compared with Souveran: Collectors is very wet, maybe more so than Souveran . btw pic is only 1 coat of collectors over amigo. With 2 coats you get dripping wet look

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/IMG_05281_zpsf40dfe27.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/IMG_05371_zps4dd84a9d.jpg.html]


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

does look good m8,might try the vics over pinnacle no harm trying to see the effect


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

I haven't used my vics concours wax that much, but the texture is smooth and silky. Easy to spread and wipe off (not as easy as Souveran, but easy enough). Texture wise smoother than Souveran, more silky texture. When I rub my hand over Souveran wax pot it doesn't feel smooth buttery soft (like AF illusion as an example) texture wise Vic concours better than Souveran, soft & silky and no grainy feel that you get a tiny bit of with Souveran imh lookimg forward to hear how you get on mate


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

cheers,think i will use the crystal mist as a top up,incase of a polymer spray with solvents


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

let us know how you get on mate, today i washed my car with WG fuzion auto bathe, I was going to wax it but abiut 5 - 10 mins after drying up the car it started snowing


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

ha ha same here too cold toowax imo ,whats that shampoo like is it expensive


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

The smell took some getting used to at first, but after after a couple tries now really can't fault the results. Lots of suds and cleaning power and I like the strong smell. It's like a fusion between candy and bubblegum, but not as sweet smelling as a chemical guys shampoo (as an example since their shampoos are all sweet smelling). I really like it, just a shame it can't be bought in bulk as they can in U.S


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

hmm will be next on list along with chem guys glossworks


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Glossworkz is really nice, but so far my favourite CG's is Wash and Clear- it smells so sweet and the sweet smell lingers while your washing the car. Cant wait to use Citrus wash & gloss as well, have you tried that one?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

no, dont some of these strip the wax?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Maybe, but tbh I'm not really fussed as it gives me a good reason to pop on another coat of wax.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

true m8 ,how do you rate crystal mist?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Typical show car quality, like you get with Souveran wax. The downside is the spray nozzles supplied with QD's from pinnacle, BF & WG give no option for fine spray mist


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

typical that waste more then lol,if you want chewy i can send you a little bit of the chem guys mirror finish glaze if you want to try it


----------



## WT Taggarit (Jan 4, 2015)

I would agree with ADSCLIOCUP, chem guys mirror finish glaze does the job


----------



## David Wyllie (Jan 30, 2007)

Great original thread, too bad it got hijacked. Just my thoughts!


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

not hijacked asked what qd to use on top got good answers lol thanks to all


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

There are a few great glazes that compliment vics red,sadly wet mirror isn't one of them


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

thanks hoping the amigo compliments it,can vics sit under blackfire wet diamond?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

the blackfire qd can be used on top but never used so cant comment on how it looks and performs. amigo will be perfect for vics red


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

sorry i meant the wet diamond sealant thanks


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

then no, the wet diamond first then the vics


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

To get best out of Vic's red, make sure your paint is in very good condition. Used a good cleanser like R222, very good as a paint cleaner(also gives a good level of gloss). As for glazes, amigo,50cal, and #7 meguairs show glaze, also after your wash you apply another layer of #7 on top of your wax.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Chongo - interesting comment at the end there so could I just clarify please.
You say add another layer of glaze over the top of wax (if I'm reading it right)
Now I know glaze over polish will remove the polish so would this not remove the wax
Thanks
Dave


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I know what you mean, but it is something to do with the oils in the glaze that does help the wax, I tried it on a roller I done last year with no problems. I found this on a Mike Phillips post on his site.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Interesting, will give it a try next time, thanks


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

ive used meg7 over wax as its no abrasives lovely stuff but a nightmare if left too long on the paint,


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

#7 show glaze is the only glaze that has kept the same formula since it was produced to date,(when was it made?) so that's why Meguairs rate this as the best glaze they produce. To apply, use micro pad, terry cloth(Meg's) 
Apply two panels at a time then remove first with terry towel, then remove the last of glaze with a good soft micro fibre towel. For single stage paint that is oxidise, you can apply the glaze and leave it overnight then remove it then apply another layer.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

is it tough after overnught,i found it tough after 5 mins,brilliant product though i like the smell


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

For overnight, apply light and thin, do not rub in. The oils in the glaze left overnight condition the paint so all your left with is the haze which is easy to remove.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

amazing tip


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chongo said:


> To get best out of Vic's red, make sure your paint is in very good condition. Used a good cleanser like R222, very good as a paint cleaner(also gives a good level of gloss). As for glazes, amigo,50cal, and #7 meguairs show glaze, also after your wash you apply another layer of #7 on top of your wax.


I do the same, although instead of putting 7 on top i mix the 7 with a liquid wax it lasts alot longer then 7 on its own.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

camerashy said:


> Chongo - interesting comment at the end there so could I just clarify please.
> You say add another layer of glaze over the top of wax (if I'm reading it right)
> Now I know glaze over polish will remove the polish so would this not remove the wax
> Thanks
> Dave


7 is basically an oil which contains no abrasive,cleaners or fillers, it wont remove any previous wax. one thing to remember is you cant do this with all glazes.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> I do the same, although instead of putting 7 on top i mix the 7 with a liquid wax it lasts alot longer then 7 on its own.


What liquid wax did you use:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chongo said:


> What liquid wax did you use:thumb:


i've used a few best i found was megs 21 and ck moose. with the ck moose wax and 7 both being water soluble you can make a spray wax as well


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Cheers I will try that.


----------

